# Need help, standard 322



## shan673 (May 13, 2011)

I need help, I have had nothing but problems with my Dish Network since a week after they installed it, the first problem I had was that I could only use 1 receiver at a time, which is tuner 1, I am still having this issue and it is driving me crazy, about a week ago half of our channels disappeared so upon crawling up on the roof I discovered that our Dish installation was no where near setup the way it was suppose to be, so I started from scratch and realigned our dish.

The problem was that we were only getting the 110 Sat, while I was moving our dish around I noticed that all the sudden our Satellite 2 was confirming a signal from 110 when running a check switch test but when I finally found the 119 Sat it stopped confirming a signal, the weird part is it does detect the 110 and 119 signal but the strength is only 15, I can only get the Disney Channel on Tuner 2, my check switch right now says this for Satellite 2:

PORT: 1 2 3
SAT: CONN CONN X
TRANS: X X X
DEVICE: TWIN TWIN NC
STATUS: RECEPTION ERROR

SWITCH: SW214-SAT
DPP TWIN W/SEPARATOR

What I don't understand is how did I have a signal confirmation on Sat 2 when I was on the 110 Sat. only but cannot get any when I'm on both 110 and 119 and if it were a switch or LNBF problem how does it show that it detects both Satellites with a lower signal in the Point Dish Screen plus pick up a couple channels, I get the signal when it's set on Transponders 07-10 with either 110 or 119.

My Dish is a 500 wit the LNBF DP Plus, the switches say PV22-103, Separator 123254 and DPD2.

I hope this makes sense I had a hard time trying to explain the problem but any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks

I forgot to mention that we had Direct tv before Dish and it looks like our Dish 500 Satellite is somehow hooked up to our larger Direct Tv Slimline Dish, should these two be combined like this?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

I think the best thing to do would be call and complain to Dish and have them send a tech out to fix it.

If you do want to continue on your own can you make a diagram of how everything is wired? Because the P/N for the switch you listed is a splitter - which should not be anywhere in between the dish and the receiver. Also, with that LNB the switch is built-in. You do not need an external switch anywhere else. And your signal strength should be in the 70s on 119 and 110, so you're still way off. It's hard to peak the dish on a roof using the receiver.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

While gtal98 has the "correct" answer, if you want to check it yourself - you should have 1 RG6 cable going from the DPP LNBF down to the Seperator, and the 2 outputs of the separator got to different sat tuner inputs on the 322.

Since you have a 322, you're probably using tuner 2 for a remote TV - how is it connected and the route it takes to get there ? Ideally, it would have it's own cable to any remote TVs, but often the installers will use a pair of diplexers to share the sat signal and the TV2 signal to a certain point, then TV2 would have its own cable from that point. battlezone has posted a good diagram of this setup in the past if you go looking for it.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

gtal98 said:


> I think the best thing to do would be call and complain to Dish and have them send a tech out to fix it.


I wouldn't use complain as the proper word, but please call us (or PM me) if you're having a problem. We'd be happy to assist with whatever we can (even if that means sending a tech out).

To the OP, if this is still an issue, feel free to PM me a phone number or account number and I can help you out.

When a Check switch test reads "conn", it means that it's connected, but it's not receiving any signal from that port/lnb


----------



## shan673 (May 13, 2011)

Thank you all for your help, I will PM our account and phone number to you for further help, one again thank you all for your help I really appreciate it


----------

